
Target has launched an answer to Amazon Dash called Fetch - michaewolf
https://thespoon.tech/meet-fetch-targets-smart-home-powered-replenishment-service/
======
QuinnyPig
Any bets on how long it will take Target to stop trying to make Fetch happen?

